# bye bye birdie



## Shamhat (Aug 18, 2014)

about a month ago, i discovered a nest above my kitchen door. i would leave fresh water, seeds and bread crumbs out each morning.  probably enough for an army of sparrows. last friday, i peeked out of the window and saw a tiny fledgling on the stair being coached to fly.  they're gone now. i really miss them.  i'm thinking about removing the now vacant nest and putting the ceramic bird house I came across in its place.  or maybe i should wait until next year. any suggestions?


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi Shamhat, welcome to the forum, I love watching the birds in my yard too, I have put out a few birdhouses and feeders but, mostly leave them to their own devices, I especially enjoy watching the humming birds at their feeders.


----------



## rkunsaw (Aug 19, 2014)

Only a few types of birds will use a birdhouse. If the nest above your door was not in an enclosure like a birdhouse, then putting up a birdhouse will keep them from coming back.


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 19, 2014)

Had a bird nest in my atrium come to life with a bunch of baby birds over a couple months ago.  So cute .. they were hopping around on the ground in there.  They felt safe.  
However, my dogs were going crazy against the glass watching them because they couldn't get to them.  Birdies have flown the nest now, so all is quiet again.


Shamhat, I don't know if they come back to an old nest or build a new one.  The nests that I see are too high for me to do anything with,  so I've never removed them.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 19, 2014)

The bird feeder is a good idea. Rkunsaw, thanks for the tip on bird houses.  I hope they do come back next year. I enjoyed the company and the music of the chirps.


----------

